# Beginners Vise



## akingsc

Looking nice to get into fly tying and was looking for suggestions for my first vise. Let me know what vise y'all think would be best. Tying mostly redfish flies.
Thanks


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'm guessing by your username you're in SC? Any chance you're near Charleston? Lowcountry Fly Shop has a good starter vice that I use. I've only been tying for about 8 months but its been great for learning and I've already caught several reds from the flies I've tied. Its a Terra non Rotary Vice and i think it was only like $15. If you get a chance go to the shop and talk to Scotty, he set me up with all the materials I needed and showed me how to tie a couple to start off.


----------



## rummya87

There isn't really such a thing as a "beginner's" vice. There are low quality vices and high quality vices. Take it from me, you don't want a $50 dollar bass pro vice. A nice vice will securely hold your hook and your flies will look and perform better. Kinda like buying tools from Harbor Freight. You might get a few uses out of it before it breaks. I don't think that's a good quality for a vice.

My brother has an anvil apex which worked but wasn't true rotary which is relatively inexpensive and securely holds hooks. I have a renzetti traveler which is a very high quality vice which comes with a bobbin holder and true rotary function. A lot of folks like the anvil atlas too but I've never messed with it. Good luck!


----------



## Backwater

Spend the extra money and get this. I can assure you its a great vise and semi rotary and will really hold a saltwater hook well, especially with putting a lot of pressure on the hook shank while stacking or spinning deer hair..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLY-TYING-V...hash=item5d4c928c94:m:mLNi1awiQ7E95wW5lxCGDSw

IF, you are going to break the bank and go all out, you don't need nothing more than a Peak!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peak-Rotary...485766?hash=item1a100dbe06:g:piAAAOSwwpdW6bSe

Bass Pro Shops carries them.

Ted


----------



## RobA

I agree with Ted.


----------



## crboggs

I started with a Bass Pro Special...upgraded to a Peak Rotary...I should have just started with the Peak.

I gave that cheap vise away to another beginner about 4 months ago. He's already upgraded to a Peak.

Just get the Peak Rotary and don't look back...


----------



## siouxsioux

Peak is a good start. Learning how to tie flies can be frustrating enough... why shoot yourself in the foot with a wobbly vise.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

I started on a Peak rotary vise and I am very glad I did. It is a great stable vise with jaws sturdy enough to grip #8 bonefish hooks up to 2/0 SL12S hooks (and probably larger, but that is what I have experience with on that vise).
Its stable, well made, and at around $150 won't kill the budget like some of the other vises available on the market.


----------



## LowHydrogen

What @mtoddsolomon said. Don't go crazy at first, and spend money local if possible. 

I wouldn't spend much money until you're sure it's going to stick. I tied on a cheap non-rotary Cabela's vice for 2 years, it lasted fine and still works fine for the guy who has it. A non-rotary vice will actually make you better when you switch to rotary because you'll be more disciplined about not tying a "one sided fly" this is where your side looks fine but the side away from you looks like one of my flies (ugly) LOL. Then you do what I did and give it to a buddy that wants to start tying. 

If you're still tying regularly after a year, I have a Renzetti Traveler and would buy it again tomorrow. If you go with a Renzetti get the C-clamp base, the pedestal base is too small to put as much pressure as I like on the hook for saltwater flies. Small dries with 8/0 it's fine...Deer-hair saltwater poppers....nope. 

Chances are you could give it a whirl and get started with stuff you've got lying around if you don't want to buy stuff if you're not sure you'll like it.









Good Luck
LH


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> What @mtoddsolomon said. Don't go crazy at first, and spend money local if possible.
> 
> I wouldn't spend much money until you're sure it's going to stick. I tied on a cheap non-rotary Cabela's vice for 2 years, it lasted fine and still works fine for the guy who has it. A non-rotary vice will actually make you better when you switch to rotary because you'll be more disciplined about not tying a "one sided fly" this is where your side looks fine but the side away from you looks like one of my flies (ugly) LOL. Then you do what I did and give it to a buddy that wants to start tying.
> 
> If you're still tying regularly after a year, I have a Renzetti Traveler and would buy it again tomorrow. If you go with a Renzetti get the C-clamp base, the pedestal base is too small to put as much pressure as I like on the hook for saltwater flies. Small dries with 8/0 it's fine...Deer-hair saltwater poppers....nope.
> 
> Chances are you could give it a whirl and get started with stuff you've got lying around if you don't want to buy stuff if you're not sure you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> LH


I have (and still have) a Renzetti Saltwater traveler with the pedestal that I bought when they 1st came out with it about 18yrs ago. Who knows how many thousands of flies I've tied off that vise and it is still in good shape. And I've tied some of the biggest. nastiest deerhair mullet flies, dahlberg divers and crab flys for tarpon on 3/0 & 4/0 hooks (some using 10lb test PP as thread) and I don't have much of a problem with it. Still, today they are more expensive than what I paid for it back then (about $140, now they're about $240).

With that being said, last year I sat down at a tying bench with a Peak rotory vise with the owner of the company and really looked it over good. I have to say I'm sold on the vise and I think it is one of the best vises for the money without breaking the bank on a Dyna King Cuda!

Ted

Note, I still do like my Renzetti SW traveler and is easier to travel with (litterally). I also have met Mrs Renzetti, which she's a sweetheart and they do a lot for fly fishing charities.


----------



## Sam_Bailey

There are a few very good vises on the market. You need to decide how much you are willing to spend, and what features you want. My advice is to go to your nearest fly shop ( the Lowcountry FS guys are great!) and put your hands on and maybe tie on as many as possible. Every person is different. I have a Regal revolution, a Dyna King Barracuda, and a Dyna King travel vise. I also really like the Renzetti vises. I never liked the Peak's. All personal preference. Most of all Have fun with it.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

This is what I have:

http://m.orvis.com/p/ez-rotary-vise/8a1l

It's not a bad little vise, and I bought it with one of the $25 off coupons Orvis likes to send out. It has its flaws, but is a great beginner's vise, as it is a rotary, base/clamp, good for small trout flies and larger saltwater flies (but not huge). It will allow you to figure out if you like tying, and what you like to tie.


----------



## Backwater

Sam_Bailey said:


> There are a few very good vises on the market. You need to decide how much you are willing to spend, and what features you want. My advice is to go to your nearest fly shop ( the Lowcountry FS guys are great!) and put your hands on and maybe tie on as many as possible. Every person is different. I have a Regal revolution, a Dyna King Barracuda, and a Dyna King travel vise. I also really like the Renzetti vises. I never liked the Peak's. All personal preference. Most of all Have fun with it.


Welcome to the Fly Fishing Forum! Please do join in on any thread, or make your own!


----------



## Backwater

CrappieFisherman said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> http://m.orvis.com/p/ez-rotary-vise/8a1l
> 
> It's not a bad little vise, and I bought it with one of the $25 off coupons Orvis likes to send out. It has its flaws, but is a great beginner's vise, as it is a rotary, base/clamp, good for small trout flies and larger saltwater flies (but not huge). It will allow you to figure out if you like tying, and what you like to tie.



Not a bad looking little vise for that price. How well does it hold bigger hooks (like 1/0's)?


----------



## jddurango

Renzetti Traveler.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Backwater said:


> Not a bad looking little vise for that price. How well does it hold bigger hooks (like 1/0's)?


Not too bad, but much bigger, and you really can't crank down. For the money it's great.


----------



## andrewwa

Backwater said:


> Spend the extra money and get this. I can assure you its a great vise and semi rotary and will really hold a saltwater hook well, especially with putting a lot of pressure on the hook shank while stacking or spinning deer hair..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLY-TYING-V...hash=item5d4c928c94:m:mLNi1awiQ7E95wW5lxCGDSw
> 
> IF, you are going to break the bank and go all out, you don't need nothing more than a Peak!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peak-Rotary...485766?hash=item1a100dbe06:g:piAAAOSwwpdW6bSe
> 
> Bass Pro Shops carries them.
> 
> Ted


Hi Ted,
How does that regal style vise hold smaller flies? I am looking into tying flies as I spend way too much on flies.


----------



## Backwater

andrewwa said:


> Hi Ted,
> How does that regal style vise hold smaller flies? I am looking into tying flies as I spend way too much on flies.


It's actually a Regal knock-off, but looks and works just like one. For bluegill, bass, some trout flies down to a size #10 hook and any saltwater fly / hook (I tied a 10/0 shark fly on it once for kicks), it works great. Not a true rotary but you can turn the fly over and re-position the hook. But for those tiny trout flies they use up north for brookies? Not a good vise for that.


----------



## yobata

Maybe you can try this: http://www.flyfishingsupplier.com/index.php?id=1775

Its $48. (I have not tried it, so not necessarily endorsing)


----------



## Backwater

yobata said:


> Maybe you can try this: http://www.flyfishingsupplier.com/index.php?id=1775
> 
> Its $48. (I have not tried it, so not necessarily endorsing)


Yea it looks like a Renzetti knock off.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> Yea it looks like a Renzetti knock off.


Splashed the shit out of a Traveler for sure! Damn commies


----------



## bourbon

If you are tying mostly salt/redfish flies, I would suggest taking a serious look at the Renzetti Saltwater Traveler. While it costs more than most want to spend on a first vise, the frustration of having inferior tools can be enough to make you think you don't enjoy tying. And it is not so bad when you compare it to boat expenses or a new fly rod.

I would also recommend the Dyna King Barracuda as an _ideal_ vise for saltwater flies but they are at an even higher price point.

Personally, I use the standard Traveler and the Barracuda. A friend just gave me a Norvise but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## LowHydrogen

yobata said:


> Maybe you can try this: http://www.flyfishingsupplier.com/index.php?id=1775
> 
> Its $48. (I have not tried it, so not necessarily endorsing)


Go post that rig in the Chinese Fishing Gear thread, that fire needs some more gas! Haha.......kidding.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> Splashed the shit out of a Traveler for sure! Damn commies


Lol, you crack me up!


----------



## Backwater

bourbon said:


> If you are tying mostly salt/redfish flies, I would suggest taking a serious look at the Renzetti Saltwater Traveller. While it costs more than most want to spend on a first vise, the frustration of having inferior tools can be enough to make you think you don't enjoy tying. And it is not so bad when you compare it to boat expenses or a new fly rod.
> 
> I would also recommend the Dyna King Barracuda as an _ideal_ vise for saltwater flies but they are at an even higher price point.
> 
> Personally, I use the standard Traveller and the Barracuda.


Bourbon, that's a lot of vise for someone who is not sure or not if he isn't even going to like tying or not. Then there is all the supplies that go along with it and about $200 worth of tying materials to cover all your bases. I'd rather see a newbie get a cheap vise, tie some to see if he really likes it or not (it's about 50/50 with people who buy vises and decide they want to stay into fly fishing and moreover, fly tying. Then upgrade from there accordingly.

Btw, welcome to the Fly Fishing forum of Microskiff. What area are you in?


----------



## bourbon

Backwater said:


> Bourbon, that's a lot of vise for someone who is not sure or not if he isn't even going to like tying or not. Then there is all the supplies that go along with it and about $200 worth of tying materials to cover all your bases. I'd rather see a newbie get a cheap vise, tie some to see if he really likes it or not (it's about 50/50 with people who buy vises and decide they want to stay into fly fishing and moreover, fly tying. Then upgrade from there accordingly.
> 
> Btw, welcome to the Fly Fishing forum of Microskiff. What area are you in?


Thanks for the welcome. I am in Charlotte, NC. Fish from the mountains to the coast and occasionally venture farther. (Hoping a steelhead trip comes to fruition this December).

I certainly agree that the Dyna King is way over the top as a first vise (and maybe a second and third). I started on a Renzetti Traveler. I still lean that way for beginners if it is in the budget, especially if they think they might stick with it. They cost more at the front end but another advantage is they hold their value pretty well for re-sale. For someone checking out a few options at the store, I think it makes sense to at least put the Traveler on the counter to round out the upper end of cost. But your advice is solid, too.

The Peak Rotary (as several on here have suggested) also seems to get excellent reviews. I have not tried it. 

Another good option is to check out the local chapter of FFF. Most will have tying nights, some will have loaner gear, and people tend to share supplies.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I started tying at the Orvis Charlottesville store. It was a great way to get an introduction to tying, and getting advise on easy patterns to tie for the local streams and lakes (I started with Brook trout patterns).

I think there is an Orvis in Charlotte. You should see if they do a monthly tying class.


----------



## andrewwa

Found the regal "copy" http://www.fishusa.com/product/Terra-Rotating-Spring-Action-Vise 
Looks like an improved version of the one on fleabay. It has a brass roating knob and a thumbscrew knob thing for adjusting the tension instead of a set screw. I think I will have to try one, especially at that price.


----------



## andrewwa

andrewwa said:


> Found the regal "copy" http://www.fishusa.com/product/Terra-Rotating-Spring-Action-Vise
> Looks like an improved version of the one on fleabay. It has a brass roating knob and a thumbscrew knob thing for adjusting the tension instead of a set screw. I think I will have to try one, especially at that price.


Nvm looks like it wears out after a while. http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=46171
I wonder what the profit margin is for a Dyna King or similar high end vise.


----------



## bourbon

andrewwa said:


> I wonder what the profit margin is for a Dyna King or similar high end vise.


I have wondered the same. On the business end, it seems like their problem is volume. Their margins are probably healthy but the volume is probably shockingly low and the market isn't growing. As small as the fly tying segment is (a fraction of the relatively small fly fishing segment), I would be surprised if their target customer isn't less than 3% of fly tiers for items costing well north of the Renzetti Traveler (i.e., $300 and up). Then that market has multiple players - DynaKing, Renzetti, and a couple foreign mfgs. Finally, on top of that, the idea is to buy one high end vise that will last a lifetime so the business model has some serious flaws unless it is something the owner loves. 

Here in Charlotte, I don't know any retailer that stocks the high end vises. I ordered my Barracuda from a big fly shop out of state but I think they had it shipped direct from the factory anyway. Whatever they are making, I don't think they are printing money with the business.


----------



## permitchaser

LowHydrogen said:


> Splashed the shit out of a Traveler for sure! Damn commies


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## Backwater

andrewwa said:


> Nvm looks like it wears out after a while. http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=46171
> I wonder what the profit margin is for a Dyna King or similar high end vise.


If it's like the one above, like the one I recommended, then that's a crock of crap. Those jaws are built heavier that any vise I've sat down on. Only one guy mentioned anything about that. It's basically the same as a Regal. Those jaws are solid stout!

Whatever you pick, it'll be fine and don't worry about it. Start wrapping up some fuzz on a hook and have fun with it!


----------



## Backwater

bourbon said:


> I have wondered the same. On the business end, it seems like their problem is volume. Their margins are probably healthy but the volume is probably shockingly low and the market isn't growing. As small as the fly tying segment is (a fraction of the relatively small fly fishing segment), I would be surprised if their target customer isn't less than 3% of fly tiers for items costing well north of the Renzetti Traveler (i.e., $300 and up). Then that market has multiple players - DynaKing, Renzetti, and a couple foreign mfgs. Finally, on top of that, the idea is to buy one high end vise that will last a lifetime so the business model has some serious flaws unless it is something the owner loves.
> 
> Here in Charlotte, I don't know any retailer that stocks the high end vises. I ordered my Barracuda from a big fly shop out of state but I think they had it shipped direct from the factory anyway. Whatever they are making, I don't think they are printing money with the business.


Very good observation and more than likely true. With as many 1000's of flies I've tied over the years, like many others, a Dyna King Barracuda to me is one of the best vises out there and has been one of my bucket list things I've set my sights on (along with many other things). But with the vises I have, I've never really felt I've needed one and get along just fine with what I have. So maybe one day. But if not, then no big deal. I have other bigger fish to fry on my list! I tend to keep my priorities in order and keep them in check in regards to "need" as oppose to "want." 

Ted


----------



## resin_head

When I got into fly fishing as a kid, my grandfather bought me a DAN-VISE. I think it cost $50 at the time (over 20yrs ago), and probably now can be had for at or under $100. Excellent vise for the money. I just got back into tying and it works perfectly fine! The rotary feature is nice for v-rib and hackle.


----------



## paint it black

I have been using a $50 vise from Bass Pro for about 6-7 years. It is a rotary, I can't remember who makes it, but it's actually a pretty good vise. Obviously not a Peak or Renzetti, but it holds my fly perfectly still, a true rotary, and has held up. I bought the base plate for it, and had to JB Weld it a couple years ago but it has held up. 

Granted, I am not a hobbyist or commercial fly tier. I don't ties flies because I like to tie flies, I don't tie flies to sell flies. I tie flies to use them, and usually tie 3 flies before each trip. I tie what I need, when I need it. I catch way more fish on flies I tie myself, otherwise I'd bum flies off my buddies. throughout the years, I have pretty much narrowed it down to one pattern for everything, I make some changes depending on what I am fishing for, like color, size of eyes, etc. From bonefish, tarpon, snook, peacock bass, redfish, black drum, seatrout, and even brown trout in the mountains. I have caught it all on the same pattern.


----------



## T Bone

paint it black said:


> I have been using a $50 vise from Bass Pro for about 6-7 years. It is a rotary, I can't remember who makes it, but it's actually a pretty good vise. Obviously not a Peak or Renzetti, but it holds my fly perfectly still, a true rotary, and has held up. I bought the base plate for it, and had to JB Weld it a couple years ago but it has held up.
> 
> Granted, I am not a hobbyist or commercial fly tier. I don't ties flies because I like to tie flies, I don't tie flies to sell flies. I tie flies to use them, and usually tie 3 flies before each trip. I tie what I need, when I need it. I catch way more fish on flies I tie myself, otherwise I'd bum flies off my buddies. throughout the years, I have pretty much narrowed it down to one pattern for everything, I make some changes depending on what I am fishing for, like color, size of eyes, etc. From bonefish, tarpon, snook, peacock bass, redfish, black drum, seatrout, and even brown trout in the mountains. I have caught it all on the same pattern.


And that pattern is????  Hah


----------



## Backwater

andrewwa said:


> Found the regal "copy" http://www.fishusa.com/product/Terra-Rotating-Spring-Action-Vise
> Looks like an improved version of the one on fleabay. It has a brass roating knob and a thumbscrew knob thing for adjusting the tension instead of a set screw. I think I will have to try one, especially at that price.


Final thoughts on the subject;

Andrew, I tied on a Regal knock-off just like that for years when I 1st got started. I think I paid about $56 for it and maybe the deal bought the same one fishUSA is selling (who knows). Anyway, I found that I didn't need to rotate the fly back then to palmer materials on the shank of the hook and would just rather wrap it. Of course I do like looking at what the other side of the fly looks like when I'm tying (trying to be more symmetrical these days), so I will rotate it to look and adjust materials. You can still rotate those type of vises, by loosening a knob and rotating the vise, then tightening it back when you are ready to start tying again, either in one position of the other.

If, you are not going to mess with exotic glues like UV resins, epoxies, Liquid Fusion, GO2 glue, etc, then that vise is all you need to get started and it's a very good and strong vise for the money. But if you want to jump right in to those glues and resins and/or want to use the vise to palmer on materials by rotating the vise without wrapping the hook shank, then a "true" rotary vise is what you really should be setting your eyes on.

Still, you don't have to rush right out and buy the best and most expensive vise out there. Trust me when I say it wouldn't make you a better fly tier, just what I preach about new fly fishermen running out and buying the best most expensive equipment out there cause it going to help you be a better fly caster or fly fisherman. That being said, if your budget only affords you to get the Orvis rotary vise that CrappieFisherman says he's going good with, then get that one since you have fly tying material to think about and purchase to get started. I'd much rather see you with a good but less expensive vise and plenty of good materials, tools and supplies to get started with and tie a good variety of flies with, than an expensive vise but nothing or very little materials to tie with.

For guys like me, with all the eons of fly tying I've done and the love for the art/ hobby, I should own a Dyna King Barracuda, which, it my book, is a very fine piece of equipment (with a sticker tag that matches). But at this point, I've never felt the "need" to get one and I'm satisfied tying on the Renzetti Saltwater Traveler and a Peak (really only "need" one of those). However, I started out tying on that Regal knock-off that Andrew sent in a link to (and I also did above) and it severed me well for about 6yrs.

Whatever you do, Fly tying is a great hobby to get into and it goes right along with fly fishing. I think the most expensive fly I've tied might only have about $2.00 worth of materials. But most of my saltwater flies have 50 cents total worth of hook and materials or less and freshwater flies can be as little as 10 cents. But the fun and pleasure doing so and the thrill of catching fish on flies you've tied yourself or designed a new pattern and catching that "fish of a lifetime" is priceless!





Take care and have fun!

Ted Haas


----------



## IRLyRiser

Check on eBay for a quality used one. Renzetti traveler is a good bet.


----------



## IRLyRiser

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Renzetti-Tr...483611?hash=item4654a003db:g:CWIAAOSwdIFX0wIL

Something like this. If you then decide fly tying isn't for you, you have something you could sell and get a good portion of your money back too.


----------



## paint it black

this is the vise I've been using for many many years. It's not a renzetti or a peak, but it gets the job done, and well enough for my fly tying.

I whip up 3 flies before a trip and use them till I need to tie up more, then I tie up 3 more. 

http://www.basspro.com/Terra-Rotary-Vise/product/10225557/


----------



## Backwater

paint it black said:


> this is the vise I've been using for many many years. It's not a renzetti or a peak, but it gets the job done, and well enough for my fly tying.
> 
> I whip up 3 flies before a trip and use them till I need to tie up more, then I tie up 3 more.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Terra-Rotary-Vise/product/10225557/


Yea that'll work for the price, especially for beginners who don't want to throw big money into their 1st vise!


----------

